# Gaming Monitor - 1920x1200 gesucht (Full-HD)



## Dennis19 (3. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Gaming Monitor, der kein Schlieren hat und so gut wie keine Inputlags.  (Sofern es so etwas gibt).

Mein Budget reicht bis 900 €. :>

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis

Edit: Ich spiele vorwiegend Battlefield 3, Counterstrike Source und Crysis 2.


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. März 2012)

Wie groß soll den der Monitor sein?


----------



## Dennis19 (3. März 2012)

Größe ist mir egal!  Solange er 1920x1200 *flüssig* wiedergeben kann, ist mir alles recht! Schwarz sollte auch Schwarz sein, und die anderen Farben sollten schön erscheinen/erstrahlen (Sofern so etwas möglich ist). 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. März 2012)

Soll es ein 3D Monitor sein?
Wie weit bist du ungefähr vom Tisch entfährnt?

Das wäre auch noch Wichtig.


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. März 2012)

Hier ist mal ein guter:

ASUS VS238H - ALTERNATE

Ich habe ihn selber und bin sehr begeistert. In letzter Zeit wird dieser sehr oft empfohlen und gekauft. Ich kann nur sagen es ist ein HAAAAAAAMMMMMEEEERRR Monitor.
Der kostet auch nicht so viel! 

Eine andere möglichkeit wäre der Dell: 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der ist auch nicht schlecht!

Und noch eine möglichkeit wäre der Iiyama: iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

- Diese Monitore sind schon sehr sher gute, wenn du aber einen richtigen "Gaming Monitor" haben willst dann schau dir den mal an:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

3D Monitor: 

Ein sehr guter 3D Monitor wäre der hier : ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier sind noch 2 die auch sehr gut sind!
ASUS VG236H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich würde den Asus Vs238h nehmen, ich habe ihn selber und kann ihn nur empfehlen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen! 

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## conspiracy (3. März 2012)

Also bei deinem Budget lieber den VG278H oder einen der beiden Samsung S27. Entweder den A750D oder den A950D. die meisten Monitore aus der Empfehlungsliste hat lukas schon genannt.

Einige Informationen rund um Monitore und Empfehlungen gibt es hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/206044-sammelthread-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2012)

Lukas, nach 240 Posts müsstest du doch mal die "edit" Funktion entdeckt haben...

@ TE: Dir sind die Nachteile von einer 1920 * 1200 (also 16:10) Auflösung bewusst?

Könntest auch gleich in die vollen gehen, mit sowas: (nehme an du bist BIldqualitätsfetischist, da würde ich mich nicht mit etwas billigem zufrieden geben)

Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

HP ZR2440w, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Eizo FlexScan SX2462WFS-BK schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## conspiracy (3. März 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Lukas, nach 240 Posts müsstest du doch mal die "edit" Funktion entdeckt haben...
> 
> @ TE: Dir sind die Nachteile von einer 1920 * 1200 (also 16:10) Auflösung bewusst?
> 
> ...


 
Also ich möchte dich wirklich nicht angreifen und auch keine TN vs IPS Diskussionen beginnen  aber gerade bei der Betonung des TE auf keine Schlieren und kein Inputlag sind angesprochene Monitore glaube ich nicht die optimalsten. Aber natürlich gebe ich dir Recht, alle von dir genannten Monitore sind Qualitativ sehr gut und haben eine wirklich tolle Bildqualität und Farbtreue.


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2012)

Hm joah, hab ich überlesen.
Wobei ich den HP Monitor jeden Tag vor mir habe und weder Schlieren noch Inputlags sehe. Vielleicht sind auch meine Augen zu schlecht, ich lege mehr wert auf meine Ohren *gg

Beim Dell soll's das auch nicht wirklich geben, der hat in sämtlichen Tests krass abgeräumt, aber da ist die Auflösung ein wenig hoch. Zum Eizo kann ich nichts sagen, nur gehe ich generell davon aus, dass Eizo einfach Top-Produkte herstellt. Hab sie halt mal so in den Raum geworfen.
Von den von Lukas vorgeschlagenen würde ich zum VG278H greifen


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. März 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Lukas, nach 240 Posts müsstest du doch mal die "edit" Funktion entdeckt haben...


 
Sorry, aber ich hab das übersehen...


----------



## Dennis19 (3. März 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Vorschläge! 



lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Soll es ein 3D Monitor sein?
> Wie weit bist du ungefähr vom Tisch entfährnt?
> 
> Das wäre auch noch Wichtig.



3D brauch ich nicht, ich habe einen 3D-Fernseher und anscheinend ist mein Auge nicht für 3D geeignet  Ich merke so gut wie keinen Unterschied, das Bild wirkt zwar dynamischer, aber nach ner Weile wird mir 

Ich bin circa 30-40cm vom Bildschirm entfernt.



lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein guter:
> 
> ASUS VS238H - ALTERNATE
> 
> ...


 
Also vom ASUS hab ich bis dato auch schon sehr viel Gutes gelesen, beim Dell stimmen laut einigen Testberichten die Farben nicht + Bildschirmränder werden nicht korrekt ausgeleuchtet + Monitor brummt... 



conspiracy schrieb:


> Also bei deinem Budget lieber den VG278H oder  einen der beiden Samsung S27. Entweder den A750D oder den A950D. die  meisten Monitore aus der Empfehlungsliste hat lukas schon genannt.
> 
> Einige Informationen rund um Monitore und Empfehlungen gibt es hier
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/206044-sammelthread-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


 
Sorry, ich wusste nicht, dass es einen Empfehlungs-Sammeltrhead gibt  Danke für den Hinweis! Ich werde diesen im Anschluss durchstöbern! 



Thallassa schrieb:


> Lukas, nach 240 Posts müsstest du doch mal die "edit" Funktion entdeckt haben...
> 
> @ TE: Dir sind die Nachteile von einer 1920 * 1200 (also 16:10) Auflösung bewusst?
> 
> ...


 
Nein, Nachteile sind mir keine bekannt. Sollte ich lieber in einen <20" Monitor investieren?  Im Moment habe ich nur einen alten Sony (TFT) der leider Schliert :-/ (15 MS). Empfehlungen sind gerne gesehen!


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. März 2012)

Also, ich würde dir den ASUS VS238H nehmen (du kannst natürlich auch die 24 Zoller Variante nehmen), aber ich kann dir den Asus nur empfehlen, ich finde den Monitor sehr sehr gut! Ich habe bis jetzt von jedem (der den Monitor hat) nichts schlechtes gehört, sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Der Monitor ist Klasse.
Ich war am Anfang auch sehr, wirklich sehr skeptisch was das Thema angeht (bin in diese Thema sehr pingelig ), aber schon als ich den Monitor bekommen hab, war ich ausser mir!
Ich muss schon sagen das ist ein echt Hammer Monitor!

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen! 

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## Dennis19 (3. März 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Also, ich würde dir den ASUS VS238H nehmen (du kannst natürlich auch die 24 Zoller Variante nehmen), aber ich kann dir den Asus nur empfehlen, ich finde den Monitor sehr sehr gut! Ich habe bis jetzt von jedem (der den Monitor hat) nichts schlechtes gehört, sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Der Monitor ist Klasse.
> Ich war am Anfang auch sehr, wirklich sehr skeptisch was das Thema angeht (bin in diese Thema sehr pingelig ), aber schon als ich den Monitor bekommen hab, war ich ausser mir!
> Ich muss schon sagen das ist ein echt Hammer Monitor!
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis und die Empfehlung! Ist bestellt!  Sobald er angekommen ist werde ich ein Feedback geben! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Berky (4. März 2012)

Für den budget und schooter-gamer hät ich mir den besten 3D monitor gekauft, 120hz ist eine halbe revolition für gamer, die wert auf schnellen input legen.


----------

